# Please check all your meds before givng them....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I picked up Bellas meds today at the pharmacy...for the Sulcrate she always gets 35 mls dispensed...... 200mgm/ml..." takes 0.5 mls ( 100 mgm) up to 3x daily "....today the bottle was quite large...I said to the clerk "are you sure this is Bellas Rx ?" and she said yes..we just did up a bigger bottle....hmmm....When I got home I took the bottle out of the bag and read the label ... "take 5 mls 200mgm/ml ( 1000mgm )3x daily" ....I immediately called the pharmacy, they said it was the DVM's directive...I called the DVMS office and they called the pharmacy and then called me and tried to tell me that was the right dose...I said it absolutely was not the right dose...after some discussion they finally agreed it was the wrong dose and called the pharmacy back....so if I had just followed the directions I would have been giving her 1000 mgm instead of 100 mgm !! Being a nurse, checking the name, drug, dose happens automatically .....I am still a bit foggy on where the actual mistake took place in the first place! 
an overdose of sulcrate would probably only result in constipation but with such a sick little girl, that is one extra problem she doesn't need !

Please always check the drug and dose...for both yourself and your pets ....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Great advice. As a retired nurse myself, I am always double checking everything before any of my kids or fur kids take anything.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

A friend of mine had neighbors who had a monkey ~ and she came to her death because of a script error from a very reputable Pharmacy Chain here in the States. It was very sad.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

I always check mine now! Boots pharmacy here in the uk gave me the wrong strength of tablets once. Lucky I noticed, 2 pharmacists got it wrong cos one did the prescription & another 'checked' & signed it off!! I had to fill out all sorts of forms to report the error!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

WOW so glad you noticed it. That's pretty bad.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank goodness you stopped and checked


----------



## PrincessCupcake (Nov 17, 2011)

I watched a story on the news once about a woman who was killed after taking like 500mg of something rather than 50 mg of something because her doctor had poor handwriting and they made the prescription up wrong. I am so glad you double checked.


----------

